# Free Book Finds (January 2013) - Please No Self Promotion!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the December 2012 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

three novelettes by Margaret Lake are free today and tomorrow. It's the first time in nearly a year that they have been free and will probably be at least six months before they are free again.



July 4, 1943 - John Jameson is home from the war. The Fourth of July has always been his favorite holiday, but now he finds himself alone on the boardwalk in his New Jersey hometown. It seems like everyone he knew is either off to war or working in the factories producing the armaments of war. Along comes Julie to offer him a cold drink. Happy to have someone to spend the day with, especially one so young and beautiful, he accepts her invitation for a backyard picnic.

He has no idea what is behind Julie's seemingly innocent invitation. He has no idea that the afternoon will force him to face what he has lost and find his heart at last.



Delia Cummings isn't dissatisfied with her life. She doesn't think she has a life to be dissatisfied with. She works in a bakery, decorating cakes and bagging up rolls and pastries. Her husband, Charlie, as often as not falls asleep in front of the TV. Her children are grown and married, with not even a hint of a grandchild to give her purpose. After nearly thirty years of marriage and little to show for it, Delia is tired; just plain tired. And it is only in her dreams that she begins to find a reason to go on living.



Plymouth Colony - 1621

Within months of stepping off the Mayflower, Charity Williams buried her husband. Within hours, she was told whom she would marry. But Charity has other ideas. Aided by the Wampanoag brave she meets in the forest, she plans to defy the governor, the council and the whole colony.

Remember only today and tomorrow, just sayin.......


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is another work by a talented KB author that is still available for free:
The Living Image by Pamela Richter.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ricky Sides' first book, the Birth of the Peacekeepers is still free:
[/url


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006FBDHG2/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_-iB5qb1Y6ZCHQ


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

With1l said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B006FBDHG2/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_-iB5qb1Y6ZCHQ


while this is the UK link, the book is free also in the U.S.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Amazon.com link


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Great Plains Guide to Custer, The: 85 Forts, Fights, & Other Sites, by Jeff Barnes

Free at this posting. Back to $9.99


----------



## Eva Hudson (Aug 18, 2011)

UPDATED: Link now fixed - thx for letting me know

The Guillemot Club by David Roy

Description
Life was hard in the 1950s, worse when you had married a man you no longer loved. Worse still, that he was violent, feckless and entirely disinterested in his wife and the child they were expecting. Salvation come in an unlikely form: The Guillemot Club.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

You're link doesn't work.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It's free periodically - I got it as a KOLL lend and liked it enough I "bought" it free later so it would be in Archives for the other folks on my account: 


Also Warren Adler's current giveaway on his website (NOT in the Amazon Kindle store) is *Natural Enemies*:

http://www.warrenadler.com/giveaway

"A young New York couple, unable to have children and whose marriage seems to be sputtering, is advised to leave their tense urban lives and take a vacation in a more bucolic environment. Out West, they are suddenly confronted by violent ******** and chased deep into the surrounding wilderness. Braving floods, avalanches, wild animals and human predators, they come face-to-face with death. This test of endurance and their passion to survive gives them new insights into themselves and their future together. This gripping, fast-moving, and suspenseful story will hold the reader's interest until the last turn of the page."


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Current giveaway on Warren Adler's website only (not on Amazon):

http://www.warrenadler.com/giveaway

*The Henderson Equation*

"The people who run the influential newspaper the Washington Chronicle have just exposed and brought down a President through their investigative reports. Flushed with power, they are now attempting to create their own choice for Chief Executive. Clashing relationships within the media and in the political arena reveal the motives, insecurities, and thirst for ascendancy between rival factions fighting for power. With rich emotional characterizations, this story tears the curtain from the spin-doctors and sinister figures that populate the corridors of power in the nation's capital. Anyone who wants deeper insights into the true nature of Washington politics and intrigue will revel in this tense and suspenseful tale set in the cradle of democracy."

Written in the 70's, around the time of Watergate.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today is City of Redemption, with 4.9 out of 5 stars
(44 reviews):



contemporary
fiction​


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

The second in the Colorado series by Lisa Bergren:

Moira St. Clair has done exactly what her father forbade her to do: chased her dreams to sing on the stage. But even as her star rises, she becomes more vulnerable to those who wish to use her-or bring her down&#8230;.

It is 1886, and the St. Clairs are living out their dreams in three very separate parts of the world-Paris, Brazil and Colorado. And while each has found a measure of success and joy, each is haunted by past sins and secrets.
Once home in Colorado, the St. Clairs struggle to learn what it means to sing praise to God-even in the face of tremendous loss-and trust Him in all things, even when forced to fight for their very lives.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Groundhog Day, free at this posting *Now back to $9.99*

Despite the title and cover illustration, this is a book by a U of Pennsylvania folklore professor, not a novelization of the Bill Murray movie.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Another free book from Warren Adler's website (not Amazon). *Twilight Child*

http://www.warrenadler.com/giveaway

"When Charlie and Molly's son dies, their daughter-in-law remarries and is vaulted into an upper class world of money and privilege. She is now determined to lead a new life and keep her son free from the blue-collar influences of her ex in-laws. Forced to sue for their right to visit their beloved grandson, Charlie and Molly enter a world of courtroom conflict that deeply affects everyone involved, including the trial judge. Each of the players in this remarkable drama must search their souls for the right decision, not for themselves, but in the best interest of the child whom they all deeply cherish. Topical and utterly devastating, this novel, originally a Reader's Digest book, delves deeply into the heart-rending dilemma of generational conflict."


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Another free book from Warren Adler's website (not Amazon). *Twilight Child*
> 
> http://www.warrenadler.com/giveaway
> 
> "When Charlie and Molly's son dies, their daughter-in-law remarries and is vaulted into an upper class world of money and privilege. She is now determined to lead a new life and keep her son free from the blue-collar influences of her ex in-laws. Forced to sue for their right to visit their beloved grandson, Charlie and Molly enter a world of courtroom conflict that deeply affects everyone involved, including the trial judge. Each of the players in this remarkable drama must search their souls for the right decision, not for themselves, but in the best interest of the child whom they all deeply cherish. Topical and utterly devastating, this novel, originally a Reader's Digest book, delves deeply into the heart-rending dilemma of generational conflict."


when I got to the site, the free book was Blood Ties.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> when I got to the site, the free book was Blood Ties.


Wow, guess I got Twilight Child right at the last minute - I know he changes the free book periodically, just don't know what his schedule is.
Here's the description of Blood Ties (same link as above):

"During a family reunion at their ancestral castle, the famed Von Kassel family - arms dealers for over a hundred years - suddenly find themselves in possession of stolen plutonium capable of creating the most destructive weapon on earth. Previously aloof from the moral implications of their business, the family is torn apart by the deadly potential of their recent acquisition. Family conflicts are ignited that had long been avoided in order to maintain solidarity and the insulation of wealth and power. Through fascinating and startling familial relationships, the reader is drawn into the web of power and intrigue that motivates people who once believed they were above moral or ethical considerations."


----------



## AmberA (Mar 8, 2010)

Hope this works! My first time making a link...

Description:

Amelia Puccini is in way over her head as a small buisness owner and decides to turn to her hunky best friend Aiden McCarthy for a night out. Throw some hard liquor into the mix to lower inhibitions and some stress relief is exactly what she will get.

Friends With Benefits is approximately 4,000 words.

Warning: This story contains an insanely sexy romp and may not be suitable for readers under the age of 18.


----------



## AmberA (Mar 8, 2010)

Found another!



Book Description
Publication Date: December 25, 2011
Judith Timbolt lives a life of poverty and servitude until the day she finds a new beginning in the hands of the deceased, Lady Lora Noire. Donning her red cloak and identity, Judith embarks on a fairytale life she could only dream of. When she steals the heart of the powerful Baron Blacwin, her dreams become a reality. Will Judith's fairytale unravel or will she be able to uphold her falsehood under the cloak of deception she has weaved?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:

I Have a Secret (A Sloane Monroe Novel, Book Three)


(mystery)​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the February 2013 Free Book finds, please go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,141147.0.html

Betsy


----------

